

Apple updates broken for iOS 3.x devices - dman
http://www.osnews.com/story/24428/The_Next_Brick_to_Decorate_Your_Wall_iOS_3_x_Devices

======
xuki
I once submitted an app which crash on 3.x firmware and Apple let it went
through. Before this I thought they test the app on every single firmware
version which i supported, but from the log on my server (my app requests some
images from server) they only tested it on the latest version. It wasmy fault
that it crashes, but I expected Apple to be a gatekeeper to NOT let it goes
through.

~~~
jmtulloss
Why do you expect Apple to do your QA?

~~~
masklinn
He doesn't, but he does expect them to make _some_ QA (that's one of the
purpose of the appstore: not letting broken applications go through), and it's
sad they've dropped QA-ing 3.x at all, especially since there is now a
generation of devices stuck there.

Should we expect Apple to also drop QA-ing 4.x as soon as 5.x is out the door?

------
thought_alarm
Does anyone want to trim down that hyperbolic 887-word rant into a concise bug
report? I just don't have the energy to do it myself. Something about
Remote.app on OS 3.1.x? That's as far as I could get.

~~~
darren_
Someone forgot to configure an update to the Remote app to have a minimum iOS
version of 4.x, apparently.

Though the fact that apparently apple were going to send engineers to his
house (... really? I pretty much don't believe that _at all_ ), if true,
implies that something about his iPod touch is something that apple can't
possibly reproduce with their own bug-testing facilities. He also hasn't
installed the update on his other 3.x device (understandable but it would be a
helpful datapoint).

Oh also the AppStore apparently has some broken Javascript on 3.x devices,
meaning if you want to selectively update (to avoid the one (1) Remote app
update this post is mostly about), you are completely doomed forever and
cannot, for example, use the update mechanism in the desktop iTunes software.

------
lotusleaf1987
I don't know why everyone is coming down so hard on Apple, he should have just
deleted the app from iTunes and used the previous app file, probably still in
his trashcan.

Apple is far far better than other companies with software updates, ahem
Samsung/Motorola. And at what point can you stop offering software updates for
a device and that is acceptable? 3-4 years to me is a long time to continue
supporting a now out of date device.

Also: "When Macs stopped getting support for new OSX versions for example,
they still worked for years to come, and new apps or software updates simply
didn't install/showed on them! But this is a different case! This is a case of
FORCEFUL BREAKAGE (as in the case of the remote App Store update), or apps
showing as compatible, leading users to update and break them (as in the case
of "Remote" app)!"

Fallacy, attribution to malice, which goes back to Hanlon's razor: Never
attribute to malice that which is adequately explained by stupidity.

Link: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hanlons_razor>

Heavy lies the crown.

